# Passat Door..won't open with remote...fix?



## Squonk

I have a 2006 passat. The driver side door won't open with the remote key. The other doors open just fine. So it gets a bit awkward for me to climb into the car. My question...who fixes this kind of problem? Is it a panal beater, or an auto-electrician or do I need to go back to the main dealer?


----------



## joeysully

does it open with the key? does it open from the inside?


----------



## Squonk

Yes, it opens from the inside. I have no key, only the remote control fob.


----------



## joeysully

NO KEY !! i hate new cars 
but anyway....

so all the doors are unlocking when you press the unlock button except the drivers door! its opening from the inside. 

can you unlock it from inside the car and then open it from outside???
if you can then its most likely the central locking motor inside the door. 

If you cant open the door from the outside after unlocking it from the inside then i would think it mechanical - probably the bar that goes from the outside handle to the lock has come dislodged.

when did this first happen?? was it a cold morning? the locking mechanism could have been frozen and then burned out trying to unlock a frozen locking mechanism. 

Also it may be the wiring loom at the door hinge - but unlikely in a relatively new car.


----------



## Squonk

Thanks for the feedback joeysully. If I unlock the door from the inside, get out and then close the door I still can not open it (even when I can still open all the other doors). By your reasoning then its a mechanical issue? So who fixes this....is it a panel beater?

The problem happened a few days ago in the afternoon, not particularly cold. That said though, the previous few days had been very cold.


----------



## joeysully

well just took a look here - my logic may be flawed !!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1542461

seem the VW MK5 door locks are pretty complicated. 
any mechanic is up for this job. don't bother going to VW they will charge you mucho $$$$ 

you still going to get charged a lot for a new door locking mechanism.
should take less than an hour to change though.


----------



## gebbel

Squonk said:


> I have a 2006 passat. The driver side door won't open with the remote key. The other doors open just fine. So it gets a bit awkward for me to climb into the car. My question...who fixes this kind of problem? Is it a panal beater, or an auto-electrician or do I need to go back to the main dealer?



Squonk I once had the same issue with a 2002 Passat, but on the passenger side. I had it checked out and was told that it would cost 150 euro to fix. Something to do with the electrical side of the locking mechanism.


----------



## Squonk

I went to a panal beater at lunctime and he agreed to take a look at the insides of the door to see what is the problem. If it's something small he may be able to fix it himself. I'll let ye know...


----------



## SISSOKO

Temporary solution , hold down opening button on the fob to open the windows and put your hand in to open door.You could do this until problem is solved...............


----------



## Squonk

Situation has just got worse....passenger side door now won't open either! Panel beater has told me to go to a VW dealership as he thinks the problem is related to the central locking. He is also concerned that the 'virus' could spread to the other two rear doors.

Sissoko...thanks for that tip, I just tried it and it works! I never knew I could do that. That should keep me going until I get the car to a garage on Thurday.


----------



## SISSOKO

Squonk said:


> Situation has just got worse....passenger side door now won't open either! Panel beater has told me to go to a VW dealership as he thinks the problem is related to the central locking. He is also concerned that the 'virus' could spread to the other two rear doors.
> 
> Sissoko...thanks for that tip, I just tried it and it works! I never knew I could do that. That should keep me going until I get the car to a garage on Thurday.


 
No probs Squonk,the reverse can also be done by holding down lock
button.Hope you get your problem sorted soon it's a pain i'd say........


----------



## Squonk

While I'm on the subject....I'm thinking my problem has to do with the computer control of the central locking...is there a way to reset the central locking? If I disconnect the battery will that do it? (Are there any issues with disconnecting the battery...will the radio need a passcode?)


----------



## Pedro1

Any update onthis Squonk ?? I'm starting to see the same problem on my Passat too .....


----------



## lockedout

Hi,
This is not a fix, but when my drivers side does not open with the remote key fob. I keep it pressed down until the windows open and then access the internal handle.
My car is going into garage for fix soon.


----------



## Frank

You could try disconnet the battery for an hour and let the computer reset to start again.

Ideally pull in somewhere that you can leave doors open.

My old workplace had a great big workshop you could drive into ideal for this sort of messing.

I don't know if there is a radio code on those cars though so look for this as well.


----------



## stevo

*Door locked issue*

My passat rear door is stuck in locked position. Door will not open from inside or outside. When I try to open from inside the button on the door slightly rises but no budge. Disconnected the battery from car which set off back up alarm but door still will not open. 

Only option seems to be to unscrew screws in the pillar of the door inside the front door. If I could access the paneling at least I could investigate the issue to see if its the barrel / electronics.  Has anyone had to resort to this ?


----------



## roker

I had this problem on an Octavia which is a VW lock. I had to take it to the dealers because I could not take the panel/card off with the door shut. I think they have a tool that hooks behind the card where it goes round the front edge of the door pillar, they just pull the card off by the hidden screws until the card is loose. Once the door lock is repaired and opened they can take the screws out


----------



## dmb

I had this problem with the rear passenger door not opening from the outside, then the passenger front door started doing the same thing, I took it to a local garage who actually specialise in Audi & VW, They simply disconnected the battery, and when it was reconnected the doors all opened perfectly from the outside. I think the mechanic said somthing about the memory on the doors get jammed in New Passats and Audis , causing them to either not open or not lock, and disconnecting and reconecting the battery seems to be the fix !..


----------

